

Chromebooks for Work: More manageable for IT, more powerful for users - bbrunner
http://googleforwork.blogspot.com/2014/10/chromebooks-for-work-more-manageable.html?m=1

======
b1twise
I liked the ChromeOS experience, but the hardware was very lacking. Office
workers want a nice 15" screen. The HP 14 screen was really bad, and that's as
close as it gets. There's no way I'd want to use that screen all day. The only
option is the Chrome Box with a decent screen. Also, I frequently went into
swap with only 2GB of RAM.

~~~
robotresearcher
The Pixel has rMBP type hardware. Not cheap, but the screen is beautiful, with
coder-friendly 4:3 aspect ratio.

[https://www.google.com/chrome/devices/google-chromebook-
pixe...](https://www.google.com/chrome/devices/google-chromebook-pixel/)

edit: huh, not available in Canada.

------
e40
Until recently, I couldn't 1) connect my Chromebook via HDMI to a projector,
or 2) view spreadsheets from my finance department. Both "bugs" were fixed in
the last few months, but I had mostly given up on using it at that point.

------
themoonbus
I don't think anyone is recommending a Chromebook to tech professionals (i.e.
everyone reading these comments), but for those who need a computer at work
primarily for basic office and productivity apps.

~~~
walshemj
Even an standard office worker will be more productive with two screens and a
proper keyboard.

~~~
Someone1234
I don't see the relevance of that. A Chromebook can be configured with two
screens and a USB keyboard.

------
pjmlp
> more powerful for users

Only if they never experienced the freedom of a proper OS.

~~~
sithadmin
>Only if they never experienced the freedom of a proper OS.

I'm a consultant, and many IT departments I've worked with have started
deploying Chromebooks as clients for their VDI environment. When the VDI side
of things is done correctly, the user experience is very, very good.

Chromebooks are generally cheaper than traditional thin clients, and offer
basic productivity tools and access to mail if VDI is down. They're more or
less disposable, and easy to provision. I only see them becoming more popular
in the enterprise as VDI grows more popular.

Edit: I'll also point out that "freedom" is pretty much the antithesis of what
most enterprise customers are going for. The space where VDI + Chromebook is
growing quickest is within sales departments/orgs - places where the business
has a vested interest in keeping a very tight grip on information.

